# SE-R LOGO! Where to find it?



## Guest (Jan 28, 2003)

Looking for anybody who might know where I can get the SE-R logo for the front of my SpecV so I can replace the Nissan logo. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

dealership is the best place to find them.......period.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Werd. Might try E-bay too, or the classifieds - see if anyone debadged and is willing to part with a logo.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

The dealership will rape you, I would try to hunt one down on eBay.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

the dealership charges prolly like 20$ per badge....fuck that......put a wanted ad in the classifieds like samo said...u should get some hits


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

yeah. i want to rebadge mine and get the sentra letters and a couple of nissan emblems


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

might want to try a junk yard


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

SE-R_SpecV23 said:


> *Looking for anybody who might know where I can get the SE-R logo for the front of my SpecV so I can replace the Nissan logo. Thanks in advance. *


How bout some genuine carbon fiber emblems?
Check these out @ http://www.geocities.com/yertil

Let me know if the link does not work.


----------

